# Chip collection in NYW router table



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I built Norm Abrams' New Yankee Workshop router table about 3 years ago. I like everything about it but I think the chip collection could be better. The dust collection port for the bucket is a 2 inch port.

Has anyone modified this bucket to a larger port (or more "make-up" air)? What are your results / experiences?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I sure did. I've had mine for almost 10 years, and from the getgo I didn't like Norm's DC arrangement. So I put a 6" port in the cabinet, and ran a 4" hose to the fence. There is so much air going through the cabinet that the fence push block ( a 12" square piece of 3/4" ply with a metal handle) sits in there and gets carried to the port by the air stream. Obviously chips/dust are history. I did have to add more holes to the front panel, but it works well (no negative effect on the motor either). I do have a pretty good size DC pulling the air.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

In that case, sounds worth doing. 

Thanks.


----------

